# BCV purchase



## joyzilli (Mar 17, 2008)

I've been reading this forum, trying to learn the DVC system.  If I was interested in purchasing BCV, would resale be the only way to go?  Are the closing costs much more on a resale purchase than directly from Disney? I would also consider the minimum purchase of 160 through Disney if it made more sense.  Is Beach Club no longer available directly?  Thanks


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 17, 2008)

joyzilli said:


> I've been reading this forum, trying to learn the DVC system.  If I was interested in purchasing BCV, would resale be the only way to go?  Are the closing costs much more on a resale purchase than directly from Disney? I would also consider the minimum purchase of 160 through Disney if it made more sense.  Is Beach Club no longer available directly?  Thanks




You can still purchase BCV from Disney, but Disney will at first tell you the resort is sold out. You need to push for it, literally. That said, you will find BCV cheaper at other DVC resellers, then from Disney. If you did buy the BCV points from Disney, you get no discount, no incentives...no break. But the good thing is you are in the system right away. 

If buying BCV resale, you need to make sure the contract is not stripped of points, your offer will make it through DVC's ROFR and pay higher closing costs. If you already own DVC, you can add-on at any resort with no closing costs.


----------



## SDKath (Mar 17, 2008)

One thing about BCV that is unusual is that you literally have to get on a wait list to buy it from DVC.  So even though the points are supposed to be "available to use immediately", if they don't have a contract to sell you, you can end up waiting for up to a year even.

On resale, once you identified a contract, you can make an offer on it and bid on it right away.  It takes about 2 months to close but then it's yours.  Just look at the contracts carefully.  Those that have 2007 points or have banked points are worth more than those that don't have points for this year and may have some for late 2008 or 2009.  Of course, you have to pay more for more banked points.

Another thing to look at is the size of the contract.  Small contracts get ROFR'd much more often by Disney than larger (>100pt) contracts.  But unless you are in a hurry, this is not a big deal.  If it gets ROFR'd, you might as well just try to buy another one.  There are MANY out there.

Good price for BCV right now on resale is $86.  Average is $88-90.  You may even end up paying over $90 for a "loaded" contract with lots of banked points.    We are heading to BCV in the fall and cannot wait to try the sand bottom pool!

Katherine


----------

